# 1988 ford 2120 W/ shuttle shift



## boatmoter (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi all, Im a little confused on the clutch operation of my tractor, it has a shuttle shift and a single clutch, it has a cable from the clutch pedal to the lube valve, I have the service repair shop manual and the owners manual on it, still do not understand how the clutch operates, is the tractor supposed to stop when you push clutch pedal half way down? or is the clutch cable to lube valve for lubing the clutches when in neutral position only ?? 1 more question, is the lube valve and the dump valve the same component?? and to all a merry & blessed Christmas


----------

